# Watery Eye Disease



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi all this is Urgent!!
Just got this poor Pigeon from a friend he said she was "Infected" a month ago ..
but unfortunatley he didn't do anything 
is it too late???
is this "Mycoplasmosis"?? 
If it is what are the (Mycoplasmosis) symptoms,Risks,treatement ?
*I wanted to thank every single Member in this Forum who helped me in many previous occasions*


---------
Abdulbaki
---------


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Tell more about the symptoms which this pigeon is showing.
If both eyes are discharging water than it could be something else not only mycoplasmosis.
Mycoplasmosis victims make weezing and rattling sound(noticeable clearly at night), air sacs and throat is inflamed, nasal discarge are main symptoms of it


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

brocky bieber said:


> Tell more about the symptoms which this pigeon is showing.
> If both eyes are discharging water than it could be something else not only mycoplasmosis.
> Mycoplasmosis victims make weezing and rattling sound(noticeable clearly at night), air sacs and throat is inflamed, nasal discarge are main symptoms of it


*Hi brocky bieber, Thank you for your reply
As the pictures shows; both eyes are infected and Yes, there is difficulty in breathing and "snoring" when I Hold the pigeon ...
I dont know maybe there's an internal inflammation, but through the external inspection it looks as if the pigeon is having a bad cold or an Influenza.
Please Reply

------
Abdulbaki
------*


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hey Abdul..
When u open the beak, do you see some mucus kinda thing in the mouth, redness or grey wattle. . . It could be a respiratory infection or may be caused by pathogens like cocci,e.coli etc who take control through the way open by mycolpasma.
Or It could be just one eye cold. Have u tried terramycin opthalmic ointment on the eye.
How's the birds eating? Is she eating fine.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

When the discharge from the eye gets the feathers batted together does it turns yellow


Abdul, u really need to observe the bird and state the symptoms. 
U should take him to an avian vet...


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey brocky , I posted two pictures and I think you can observe what's wrong with her, she is eating and drinking but as I stated before her beak looks somehow askew and reddish, the discharge from the eye makes the feathers around the eyes close fitted and yellow + the snoring and the loud breathing she came from a friend he keep his pigeons in individual cages though.
I didn't treat yet, I just had her yesterday
why nobody's around should I duplicate this post in the emergency Forum??


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

brocky bieber said:


> U should take him to an avian vet...


I'll .. but the last three days are Holiday here and tomorrow is week-end soo I really need some help here


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

possibilites are Salmonellosis, E.coli infection, Mycoplasmosis , Infectious Catarrh, Ornithosis, Trichomoniasis.

in the picture I don't see any discharge and it seems almost normal to me, that bird may just have large ceres, but you are there we are not so you know the symptoms best.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by Spirit Wings
> possibilites are Salmonellosis, E.coli infection, Mycoplasmosis , Infectious Catarrh, Ornithosis, Trichomoniasis.


This is what I told u via PM, and trying to tell u in earlier posts.
U said that the bird is infected for a month and she is eating/drinking fine and there is watery discharge from eyes, so I was saying One Eye Cold.
I think its infectious catarrh-disease of respiratory track with mixed infections from various pathogens. Mycoplasma reduce birds resistance and allow viruses,fungi,trichomanads,e.coli,salmonella,pasturella etc to colonise and mutiply. Like u said the bird was kept in open cage then possibility of environment/drafts causing this can be ruled out. It points towards infectious catarrh.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

it's a catarrh then ..because she is having a Difficulty in breathing and (wheezing). ..
what about her eyes, will the discharge cause a partial / complet loss of vision?
you mentioned many possible diseases what should I treat it for??


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

From my experience it could be Ornithosis or possibly Haemophilus Catarrh.Since its bilateral i wouldn't think of it as due to a local disease ,it will be possibly due to a systemic illness.
You can ask for a microscopy ,gram staining and cuture & sensitivity of the eye discharge if you have facilities near you which do such tests or take the bird to a vet .

If that's not possible ,You need to put this bird on Doxycycline 30 -40 mg once daily for at-least a minimum of 15-20 days,*Don't get alarmed when i said 15-20 days*,i mean it .After treatment,make sure you give the bird probiotics. 

Make sure ,you wash your hands after touching the bird with soap and also separate the bird from rest of your birds


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Yes, it could be either infectious or haemophilus catarrh.
Start up with doxycycline. Don't give grit and calcium to the bird during the course of treatment as it will bind the medicine and medicine won't work.
Keep the bird separated in open fresh air all the time.


----------

